# Paracetamol/calpol



## CeeBee (7 October 2011)

Would small amount of Calpol  be safe to give to my 12 yr old stafford bitch as very short tern pain relief (2days) for her arthritis? We have come away for the weekend and left her pain killers at home


----------



## s4sugar (7 October 2011)

No.
These are toxic to dogs. 
Aspirin is sometimes prescribed for canines in the USA


----------



## Bosworth (7 October 2011)

Where abouts are you? you can probably nip into the local vets and get them to call your vets to get some of your normal pain relief.  Most vets are open on a Sat morning


----------



## Supertrooper (7 October 2011)

No definately not. As someone else said pick a vet near to where you are and explain situation. They will call your vets and be able to dispense the meds for you xx


----------



## quirky (7 October 2011)

We gave our Pointer Calpol on the advice of the on call vet, it was all we had in the house.

It got her through the night, she'd cut between her toes and was quite sore with it after we'd bandaged her up.


----------



## CeeBee (7 October 2011)

We are on our way to a driving competition (landrover not horses). Won't arrive at our hotel before about 8pm and need to leave about 7 in the morning. Will be doing a lot of walking around the sections, so will just have to try and make sure she doesn't over do it. Thanks


----------



## Clodagh (7 October 2011)

A little bit of disprin should be OK, we used to give half a disprin to the working terriers if they needed it. I am not a vet though!


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (7 October 2011)

If any of my dogs show signs of discomfort, they get a calculated dose of paracetamol. Paracetamol is safe, as long as the correct dose to weight ratio is given. Problems occur when too high a dosage  of paracetamol is given and the liver is unable to break it down and liver damage occurs.


----------



## Kaylum (7 October 2011)

blazingsaddles said:



			If any of my dogs show signs of discomfort, they get a calculated dose of paracetamol. Paracetamol is safe, as long as the correct dose to weight ratio is given. Problems occur when too high a dosage  of paracetamol is given and the liver is unable to break it down and liver damage occurs.
		
Click to expand...

Also did this once in an emergency and she was fine and calpol is paracetamol.  Its probably what most dog painkillers are made out of anyway, as confirmed by wikipedia.


----------



## Boulty (8 October 2011)

I would advise against it. Whilst paracetamol is not quite as toxic to dogs as it is to cats (seriously you can poison a cat with the dust from a container that has had paracetamol tabs in it!) the doses are worked out for humans and we weigh a heck of a lot more than the average staffie thus even what seems like a small dose to us is still quite a large dose for a dog. Quite apart from that we humans metabolize things in a slightly different way to dogs and so drugs designed for us do not always act the same way in other animals. The most common active ingredients in dog / cat painkillers are carprofen or meloxicam, not paracetamol. I'd give your vet a ring in the morning and explain your situation, it is possible that they might be able to work you out a safe dose you can give if needed just for these few days or that they may be able to advise a safe dose of another readily available drug.


----------

